# veloctiy spread



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ok so had the new chrony out yesterday and just thought i would check velocity of rounds. Last time it was about 20 degrees cooler and once fired brass and had an average of 2645 with 45 grains varget and 168 amax 2.206 coal measured off ogive. Cant remeber jump to lands but alot with long throted factory remmy loaded max mag length. With a differnence of only 15 fps between high and low. Well today not so good only difference is using new brass and high was 2672 with low of 2624. with a six shot string (shot at to mant varmits to do ten) it was an avg. of 2643 fps. Do you think that the new brass would make that much deviation between high and low or am i just getting sloppy in reloading. Also with a short 20" bbl .308 i think i should be able to get it up to 2700 with no problem as i have no presure signs but debating becasue this load is very good to 700 but after that really goes to hell. I kind of expected that with the 168's thinking of trying 178 after this hunting season. tried the 155( scenar,amax,berger) types and gun just does not like them dont think i can push them hard enough.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if just new brass could cause that, but with a string of only 6 rounds I wouldn't get too worried about the spread. You should be able to push the 168's to 2700 even out of a 20" tube.

I've shot 168's for years, but decided this year to try the Berger 175 VLD hunting bullet. My best performance came from 45.5 grains of Varget and a Fed 210GMM primer. Brass is once fired Black Hills match. Don't know what the OAL is at ogive, really have to get me a comparator, the cartridge OAL is 2.885 and I'm .004 off the lands. I shot 5 strings of 5 rounds each for a total of 25 rounds. average velocity was 2735, high was 2755 and low was 2725. Group size was right around 1/2" for each string with the best at .464" and the worst at .542". I really think I'm going to like this load, as long as it preforms like this at longer ranges.

Rifle is a junky Savage 10FP "tomato stake" 24" factory tube.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

That is one problem i had with the bergers had to load longer than mag length to get them to shoot at all. I wish i would have not shot the ten rounds i had inteded for testing just to temping with the fat little pdogs sitting there. I am going to see if i can find an accuarcy node on the high end and see how that goes. i am using rp brass and i have always wondered how much neck tension is changing as some times i can feel a difference while seating bullets. i also wonder on neck thickness to. i have wanted to get some laupa brass. but dang college fund for kid.

Oh and nice work with the old tomato stake


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah I was a bit worried about the length, but these fit in the mag well of the Savage. 

I've not yet tried the Lapua brass, I've got about 200 once fired pieces waiting to be loaded, but I've had the best luck so far with Black Hills match or Winchester. I did notice tension variation in the RP brass that I had so I quite using it.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Tomato stake? That's a new one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Can't recall where I got that, Longrange hunting.com I think. I mentioned I had a Savage and a couple of guys were giving me crap about my cheap tomato stake as that is all the barrel from a Savage is good for in their opinion. I invited them up to ND for a little competition, they still haven't come.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I will be making the change from Rem to Lapua brass very shortly. I'm planning on FL sizing right off the bat and then going to the Redding Comp neck bushing die, all in the name of consistent neck tension. My SD's weren't that bad before with the Rem, but not great. I'm not a patient reloader though. One would think you could produce better rounds via manually dropping and trickle charging powder. Not so with me.  My SD dropped in half when I switched to the CM. I'm hoping it will drop in half again (or close to it) once I switch to Lapua brass and start neck sizing.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Can't recall where I got that, Longrange hunting.com I think. I mentioned I had a Savage and a couple of guys were giving me crap about my cheap tomato stake as that is all the barrel from a Savage is good for in their opinion. I invited them up to ND for a little competition, they still haven't come.
> 
> huntin1


Imagine that.

I have NEVER shot a Savage. I don't have anything against them, just get a kick out of all the names substituted for Savage. I can now add tomato stake to my vocab. :lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i drop each charge manually then trickle up to where i want it. Wondering if i did not let the scale i use settle out enough and might have a little varience between rounds. My freinds that have came over and to bs when i have been loading leave pretty fast as they get bored watching and i am not much for talking while loading. Kind of my room to go and relax no kids no wife turn the phone off. So by turning the necks i would be able to get better control of the neck tension. Or am i missing some thing here. Next will be another seating die as i dont think the rounds are that concentric with the lee.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You'd be surprised, some of the most concentric rounds that plainsman and I have loaded have been with a Lee collet die.

Turning the necks should give you a more consistant neck tension.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

It is the dead rest seater or some thing of that name. I think it has done a great job and would recomend lee for a quality cheap way for some one to start with. I just think i want to try one of the inline seating dies. Then after that i need to win the lottery . My wife thinks i need a support group for reloading like Reoaders Anonymous.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello, my name is Chris and I hand load for 19 cartridges.


----------

